# Kids' skins and eating dairy wethers



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

I might be putting my extra dairy kids in the freezer this year, and was curious about using the pelts. When does the kids' fur turn from soft baby fur to adult fur? Also, does the meat from a dairy goat taste any different from a meat goat? Obviously, I've never done this before...:new here:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure how long but I think less than 6 months old for the hair change. Your feed program affects the meat, not the breed. Just less meat on a dairy goat.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

My Boer wethers tasted the same as the Nubian and Lamancha wethers.


----------



## singinggoatgirl (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks for the fast replies! For good meat, what should I feed them? I've been planning on good alfalfa and loose minerals, with grain just for the does in milk. The breeder I got my NDs from said these mommas get too fat for birthing with any grain unless they are in milk. Do I need to give the ones bound for the freezer anything else?


----------



## Dustilin (Apr 10, 2016)

I am also interested in knowing about the feed regime for raising meat goats. And any preference regarding age of harvesting. I would love to use the pelts also. 
We currently raise rabbit for meat and tan these hides. I really like using as much as I can. I dislike waste.


----------

